# A lot of questions.



## GMan (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello, my name is Nick and I am 17 years old. And I do believe I am suffering from DP.

Story Time, but first background. For any of you have ever passed out, the following should be familiar to you:

For me, when I pass out (which I've done 3 times ), it comes in stages. The first stage is when I realize I am about to pass out. I panick, but only for a second before I actually pass out. The feeling I can't really describe, it's like I'm falling asleep, but this time there's no trying to wake back up.

The next stage is the moment I pass out. Here, I don't know it, but I am dreaming. However to me at the time, it seems to be reality. Like, no doubt, this is real, I don't know that I have passed out. Then the enxt thing I know (this is the worse part) someone is trying to wake me up. This REALLY scares me, because it's like reality was fake, NOW it's real. Now the story.

The story:

Last night, me and my girlfriend Cassi were watching TV together. We've been together for a long time, so we are closer than um, two...close things. Anyway, we were sitting there, and suddenly I felt out of palce. She looked at me, and I said "I feel like I'm out of my body". She wasn't sure to take it seriously (I joke a lot). Then I sat up, because the feeling of passing out happened again. Here she knew it wasn't a joke. I told her exactly how I was feeling, like at any second I would just pass out and wake up somewhere else.

I was horribly scared, shaking and sweating. (Probably a panick attack) I really did think I was going insane. She told me it was ok, you're not dreaming, it's real, etc. She was scared too, because she hadn't seen me scared before (like, terrified scared, it happens rarely). I managed to just calm myself down, with her help. I was absolutely certain I would wake up soemwhere else, it was the worse feeling in the world, I thought I would snap.

I went home shortly after, still shaken, but the feeling was gone. I slept and when I woke up I felt normal again. However, later today I began thinking about yesterday and it began to happen again. I felt like I wasn't in me anymore as much as I was just dreaming, or watching myself. I kept asking myself question, such as "How do I know I'm dreaming, and at any second I will wake up and this is all fake, and I'm really just passed out at the doctors office?" and it scared me HORRIBLY.

I did manage to takle a 30 minute nap (because I thought, it worked last night, might as well sleep again). It did help, and currently I'm feeling ok.

I've enver drank, nor taken drugs, the only medication I'm on is some allergy pills.

I do think the source of this is lack of sleep. Lately I've gotten not a lot of sleep, but not a horrible loss (6-7 hours a night? And a week ago about 5-6 a night). This allergy medication causes drowsiness. Also, sleeping seems to calm it down.

So, with that:

*
1) Does it seem like I suffer from DP?
2) If so, is it caused by lack of sleep?
3) What can I do?
*

I'm glad there is a community on this, I thought I was a freak.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds like it might be dp triggered by some sort of anxiety, but i think if you are going to get anything checked out, you might want to see about the passing out. you might have an actual medical condition that can be helped and thereby help your potential dpd.

p.s. sleeping it off does not work for most people, and a lot of people think naps make it worse...but if it works for you...great!


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Getting a normal amount of sleep (8-9 hours a night) can really help.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Symptoms like going physically unconcious for even short periods call for a medical checkup, asap.

M


----------

